# The Grove



## Swingalot (Oct 9, 2012)

Played it a few backs, it's the dogs do dars.

That is all.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2012)

Great review, real thought went into that, sure to make the mag this one!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2012)

I know it well. It deserves more words than that.......


----------



## rosecott (Oct 9, 2012)

Swingalot said:



			Played it a few backs, it's the dogs do dars.

That is all.
		
Click to expand...

Succinct and eloquent - I couldn't have put it better.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 9, 2012)

Just to expand a little, without a doubt the best greens I have ever played on, quick but more importantly consistent. Fairways that looked like they had been cut with a beard trimmer and a layout that had you thinking all the way round. Lots of risk and reward holes, some great little quirks and rough as it should be, tough.

From the moment you drive in through the gates you're given the 5 star treatment, just wish my golf had been more than 1 star.

If you ever get the chance, play it. If anyone has a spare place to play it in the future, I'm there with bells on!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Great review, real thought went into that, sure to make the mag this one!
		
Click to expand...

He's not wrong though.......


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2012)

Swingalot said:



			Just to expand a little, without a doubt the best greens I have ever played on, quick but more importantly consistent. Fairways that looked like they had been cut with a beard trimmer and a layout that had you thinking all the way round. Lots of risk and reward holes, some great little quirks and rough as it should be, tough.

From the moment you drive in through the gates you're given the 5 star treatment, just wish my golf had been more than 1 star.

If you ever get the chance, play it. If anyone has a spare place to play it in the future, I'm there with bells on!
		
Click to expand...

The greens were better a couple of months ago, ditto the fairways, and if you go off the black tees, wow, like carpet.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 10, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			The greens were better a couple of months ago, ditto the fairways, and if you go off the black tees, wow, like carpet.
		
Click to expand...

We did assume the greens would have been even better in the summer.......not sure my putting is up to greens that quick!

Once we were away from sight, we did use the blacks on the par 5s. Certainly made it interesting.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2012)

I enjoyed the course when I played there in the Back on Black competition in the summer. Cost Â£125 for that event, good as a one off but I think the normal green fee is about Â£160? No way is the course worth that kind of cash, that money gets you onto Sunningdale, The Berkshires, a day at Hankley (with a LOT of change), Walton Heath or a day at St George's Hill. 

Much better ways to spend your hard earned cash


----------

